# Directx10



## DerStauner (5. September 2008)

Hallo für Alle!

Ich suche nur solche Materialien, e-books, Artikel, usw., wo von den Grundlagen ausgegangen wird. Es macht nichts aus, wenn es eben nicht directx10 ist, aber es wäre schön.

MfG

DerStauner


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

http://www.directxtutorial.com/
http://www.dotnetpro.de/search/?searchterm=categories:"DirectX 10"


----------

